# Almost died



## ACAT (Oct 20, 2016)

Long post. First post here or anywhere but followed AS for years. I have my own thing going on, do the contract climbing for a few local companies as well. Had a large 3 lead ash that was partially dead from eab that had to come down. Between size and condition of tree and targets below should easily have been 2 day or crane job. I shoulda walked away first thing in the morning when I found it was only a day. It was a contract climb for an increasingly greedy local company owner. First stem down to 25 ft or so and lead guy on ground had locked the rope up on porta wrap while hanging that log. Made him cut rope right at the log with a polesaw cause I saw him losing some hand skin trying to get it undone. Second time that day I had a talk with everyone about safety and paying attention, told them one day their boss was gonna get someone hurt bad or killed. Brushed out second lead and then 8-10 footers on a tag line till about 20 ft up. Right over two sheds chunking down 20" wood with snap cuts over two sheds with about a 6 ft wide LZ. Everyone chipping, raking, etc trying to make it all happen. The angle of the stem changed a bit and for whatever reason I was gonna need someone on a rope to pull some chunks but they were busy. Gotta make do. So in rare stupid moment, right before I finished cutting through I put my off hand on the block to push it to a safe place WHILE still full tilt on throttle. Saw(261) kicked out of kerf and buried itself along my knee. I saw the spurts and knew I was dead. Hollered to call 911 and told them put a rush on it cause I got like 2 minutes to live, I got my femoral. Blood still goin, I tried to tourniquet w/ rope a few times one handed cause the other was holding back the blood. Couldn't do it so I burned down to the ground and had them tie rope around leg. Tight, real tight. I asked for phone and called my wife, then mom. Just to say I loved em. I was sure I was dead. Funny after I talked to them it sucked but was ok. Still knew I was a dead man till ambulance got there. They applied another tourniquet and left the rope on too! Force fed me iv fluid through needles that felt like pencils. Short ride to open spot then life flight. Surgery for 2 1/2 hrs. I'm alive but still in hospital. This was just on Tuesday. Saw took some of the bottom of my femur. I'm here and will be till they're sure it's not going to have bone infection. I've been cutting since '03 so it's not the inexperience. It's the pushin beyond reasonable limits and complacency. And before 20+ people clamber to shame me over the one hand, no ****. I also know that lots that would chastise me have pushed a little too far before but have gotten away with it. Just like I had before. I know it's ultimately my fault alone. Please be safe people and if it's not right then it's ok to walk.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus (Oct 22, 2016)

Isn't it kinda shady to be lurking all those years and never even say hello?


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Oct 22, 2016)

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Isn't it kinda shady to be lurking all those years and never even say hello?




Sounds like the OP normally keeps pretty busy. I bet he's got a lot more spare time now...


Anyway ACAT, thanks for posting. Occasional reminders like this help the rest of us remember to stay safe.


----------



## Jed1124 (Oct 22, 2016)

Wow thanks for sharing. Can't remember anybody cutting their femoral artery and living to tell about it.


----------



## rwoods (Oct 22, 2016)

Thanks for posting. Hope you mend well. Ron


----------



## HuskStihl (Oct 22, 2016)

Jed1124 said:


> Wow thanks for sharing. Can't remember anybody cutting their femoral artery and living to tell about it.


Down by the knee you can get a tourniquet on it, and the artery has branched and is smaller. Up by the hip is a different can of worms.


----------



## ACAT (Oct 23, 2016)

Sorry, not shady. See a lot of threads here turn into juvenile antics. Didn't want to be a part of that but it was important to me to share this. Thanks for all the well wishes though. Been let out of the hospital for bed rest at home w/antibiotics with instructions to return for any problem, however small. Guess even a simple cold could result in no leg because chance of infection is so 
high. Talked to head trauma doc that put me back together and she said didn't get the femoral by microscopic amount but got some branches off of it. Some muscle chewed up and got my mcl a little. Other misc connective tissue stuff. She said our site applied tourniquet saved me for sure. I lost about 2 QUARTS of blood. Good thing I'm not one of them smaller climber guys, being 270 lbs I have more blood. I'll be checking back so if anyone has any questions, please ask. Thank you all.


----------



## rwoods (Oct 23, 2016)

I'm thankful that you kept your head and that there were medical professionals that knew and had available what it took to keep you with us. Ron


----------



## kz1000 (Oct 23, 2016)

God Bless and hope you heal fast, insurance I hope.


----------



## Jed1124 (Oct 23, 2016)

Good on you for posting. That's a nasty cut. Heal fast, and get back to cutting!


----------



## DR. P. Proteus (Oct 23, 2016)

It appears you are no stranger to juvenile acts. At least the ones here won't kill you.

I can see how your mindset was pushed into this accident though I have to say I have seen many a guy one hand a big saw and have always thought that kinda over-heroic.

You can't be THE NICE GUY. I know it makes sense to do so sometimes.

My advice at this point is to play " the kunt" and get a slimy lawyer.


----------



## TBS (Oct 23, 2016)

Thanks for sharing and you better go buy a lottery ticket now. Get healed up well.


----------



## ACAT (Oct 25, 2016)

Thanks again for the support. I don't have comp on myself as WV doesn't require it for sole proprietors. My general liability wont cover it but the guy I was subbing from provided his insurance info to me and it is probably going to take care of it. Hopefully it will go along smoothly and no lawyers will be necessary, not looking for a payday. I am getting around alright on crutches and am able to put some weight on the leg. Gotta go in for a follow-up as there's a sharp pain in the center of the calf muscle that just sorta appeared. Thanks again and safe cutting.


----------



## AGoodSteward (Oct 25, 2016)

Thanks for the pics. Will use them to badger my groundies when I catch them chapless.


----------



## derwoodii (Oct 26, 2016)

thanks for the post many will learn lessons from your story told, hope that wound heals over real soon.


----------



## ACAT (Oct 29, 2016)

Just a quick update. I tried to get my follow up appt w/the follow up contact on my discharge. They wouldn't schedule, said I already had one. So I follow up w/my primary care. He sent me for ultrasound which showed 3 blood clots right behind and below the injured knee. He had me return to office (which was closed) and gave me blood thinner and put me on blood thinners. I'm on that and bed rest for a while. Gotta reschedule everything; what a pain. Everyone stay safe.


----------



## rwoods (Oct 29, 2016)

Be extra careful while you are on the blood thinners. Ron


----------



## scarygary92 (Oct 31, 2016)

that really sucks man glad you made it, i'm just curious to what cause the saw to kick, i know one handing isn't safe but what interfered with the chain to cause it? I've never experienced a bad kickback with a saw, I always assumed the nose of the bar had to contact something for it to happen.


----------



## ACAT (Nov 1, 2016)

After the fact, looking it over, a tiny sliver of bark remained uncut out at the bar end of the cut. 18" bar with a 20" log to cut. I had rotated the saw around to cut the wood clear at the tip end of the bar first. when I was sure it was good I rotated saw back around and cut like normal, only there was that tiny bit uncut. That's all it took, heck, there weren't even wood fibers left from what the fellas told me after they took it the rest of the way down a couple days later. The stem I was tied into was hollow which didn't play into my scenario but did when they tried to pull it w/still attached top. They tried to make it go 90° away from its lean without even a tag line to guy it. Just a rope through a block attached to a tiny 4wd truck. They notched it toward the block, observed the hollow spot and promptly put it directly through the customers fence, a few trees, and another businesses fence. The guy driving the truck (the business owner) managed to snap it off snatching the saw right out of the cutters hands and it fell exactly where it's weight layed.


----------



## ACAT (Nov 1, 2016)

According to my primary doc, not too good of a chance me getting to return to cutting. Apparently there are valves in your veins that prevent reverse blood flow. Between the initial injury and clotting, they were more than likely damaged as evidenced by swelling. The thinners don't dissolve the clot, there is a separate med for that. But due to the surgery I do not qualify for the clot busting drugs. So as the clots slowly dissolve, the damage to the veins slowly builds. So by the time they are gone the valves will be pretty well screwed so bye- bye to anything constrictive on my leg (hooks) or even further up the leg (saddle) that might potentially cause a clot to form. I guess I could run a bucket but my big niche were the big ones with no equipment access. So I'm still crossing fingers he's wrong on the prognosis. I have another follow up with the orthopedic from the ER tomorrow so we'll see what he says.


----------



## HuskStihl (Nov 1, 2016)

ACAT said:


> According to my primary doc, not too good of a chance me getting to return to cutting. Apparently there are valves in your veins that prevent reverse blood flow. Between the initial injury and clotting, they were more than likely damaged as evidenced by swelling. The thinners don't dissolve the clot, there is a separate med for that. But due to the surgery I do not qualify for the clot busting drugs. So as the clots slowly dissolve, the damage to the veins slowly builds. So by the time they are gone the valves will be pretty well screwed so bye- bye to anything constrictive on my leg (hooks) or even further up the leg (saddle) that might potentially cause a clot to form. I guess I could run a bucket but my big niche were the big ones with no equipment access. So I'm still crossing fingers he's wrong on the prognosis. I have another follow up with the orthopedic from the ER tomorrow so we'll see what he says.


I wouldn't put too much stock in what the primary doc says. Barring an unforeseen infection, I'll bet you'll heal up fine


----------



## derwoodii (Nov 2, 2016)

again thanks your post,, i had a little easy dismantle climb nay 25 foot normally i'd just sox it down fast not consider any possible harm to my self,, but i prepped and took care stepping though the what if's with my groundie before hitched to rope.


----------



## ACAT (Nov 2, 2016)

Thanks huskstihl for your encouraging words.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Nov 2, 2016)

10 yes ago I exploded the big toe on my left foot. (Smashed it bad!.. like it blew openbthe skin and popped like a grape bad). , docs said I'd never walk normal again. Pfft.
It bothers me a bit, but I walk just fine.


----------



## Griff93 (Nov 2, 2016)

I'm glad you'll be ok. Take it one day at a time. Worry about how well you'll be able to return to doing stuff won't help anything. Don't rush it. I think some of the time the Docs are giving you the worst case to cover their butts. I tore a ligament in my right ankle in a wreck and had to be in a walking cast for around 4 months. They told me I'd have to have surgery on it for it to ever be normal again, etc. Thirteen years later, still no surgery and I can spike climb/walk just fine. It's really amazing what you can heal and recover from especially if you take care of yourself.


----------



## benjo75 (Nov 2, 2016)

Glad you're still here. That looks horrible. Anyone that says they have never one handed a saw has probably never ran one. Another good reason not to climb alone. I had a handfull of stitches in my left leg just below the knee on the inside from a non work related injury. I was in the bucket the next day and climbing just a few days later. The climbing pads were quite uncomfortable on the stitches but also protected it in a way. Worst thing was the stump grinder threw a small chunk right into it. Broke it open at the bottom a little. I had to stop after that. So don't be in a hurry to get back in the tree. Take your time and take it easy. You'll be back in the tops again. And that is the best therapy.


----------



## ACAT (Nov 3, 2016)

I can't say anymore than thank you guys. Between you guys, local trimmers whether hacks or pros, and old contacts from when I lived in Pittsburgh, the tree community has been one of my largest groups of support; I'd imagine the brotherhood that occurs with soldiers is similar albeit for very different circumstances. Safe cutting.


----------



## Zale (Nov 4, 2016)

Give yourself time to heal and work your way back slooooowwwwwly. Doctors don't know everything.


----------



## ACAT (Nov 6, 2016)

Just a quick update. After a heart to heart with my doc he released me from having to stay in bed all the time with leg in the air! I also got him to agree that the crutches weren't necessary, just a detriment to my mental health. I did a fair amount of crutchless walking yesterday with only 2 slight issues with hyper-extending the knee. Crazy how a few weeks makes such a huge impact to muscle mass and flexibility. Still not allowed to work; was part of our agreement. So cane in hand for back up guess it's time to start making a come back. Think I'm going to shed the Wraptor for at least the first month or so when I do get back to work. Its sweet and all but I need the leg back good and strong. Thanks to everyone that chimed in and helped to keep my outlook and spirits up.


----------



## Zale (Nov 6, 2016)

Put the theme from Rocky I in your music list.


----------



## The Diesel (Nov 7, 2016)

Thanks for sharing. I am not a professional tree person but use a chainsaw regularly both on ground and in tree and this is a great reminder of how dangerous they are. Especially when in a hurry or tired.

Glad you are on the mend.


----------



## scarygary92 (Nov 11, 2016)

who did you work for in Pittsburgh? that's were i'm from


----------



## ACAT (Nov 13, 2016)

When when I was in the Pittsburgh area I worked for Olar's Tree Service. Work was pretty consistent and he has some good equipment, couple of buckets, knuckleboom, walk behind bobcat etc... He worked for penn line way back when so knowledgeable about clearance work as well. He's always looking for good climbers if you have any interest.


----------



## ACAT (Nov 13, 2016)

Been doing a lot of walking, strength training, and work around the shop. All my equipment will be in tip top shape by the time I'm able to climb again. Did climb a couple chestnut oaks the other day, guys been super patient but was about to have his insurance canceled due to the trees hanging over his garage. Sum total of 45 min aloft to remove a couple limbs and an easy cut and pitch takedown. Was a bad idea though, almost as soon as I hit the ground got violently ill and threw up a couple times. Threw up once more on way home and spent next day in bed. Gotta go slower I guess. Really tough to be unable to do something you've taken for granted for years...


----------



## LoveStihlQuality (Nov 13, 2016)

ACAT said:


> Been doing a lot of walking, strength training, and work around the shop. All my equipment will be in tip top shape by the time I'm able to climb again. Did climb a couple chestnut oaks the other day, guys been super patient but was about to have his insurance canceled due to the trees hanging over his garage. Sum total of 45 min aloft to remove a couple limbs and an easy cut and pitch takedown. Was a bad idea though, almost as soon as I hit the ground got violently ill and threw up a couple times. Threw up once more on way home and spent next day in bed. Gotta go slower I guess. Really tough to be unable to do something you've taken for granted for years...


You dodged a bullet. Count your blessings. Don't rush an f up what you have been given. Spring will come. God bless. 

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## bayard (Nov 14, 2016)

make sure you stay up with all the rehab stuff. it will make a big difference in the long run. did the saw go threw the chaps?


----------



## woodenboater (Nov 14, 2016)

you definitely dodged a bullet there as that vomiting etc is your body telling you it ain't ready for exertion. resist the urge to climb and let your body heal otherwise you could make things worse.


----------

